# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Regional Haute-Senne (de la Houssière)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola Haute-Senne (de la Houssière)
Avenue de la Houssière 78
Braine-Le-Comte

Bezoek de website van Centre Hospitalier Regional Haute-Senne


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Regional Haute-Senne.*

----------

